# why are my pregnant guppies lying on the gravel



## guppycrazy

all my prego guppies 3 intotal are sitiing on the gravel and 1 of them does not eat and they are fit to burst they gave birth to only 1 baby 2 weeks ago now nothing:animated_fish_swimm:animated_fish fish9:


----------



## fish attack

hi they might be a bit stressed and may try to abort the pregnancy to help them become more relaxed u might try to add plants or seperate the fish and as for the eating its fine mine did that try crushing the food so its small and they may just nip at it and also if they have only just recently been put into that tank they might also still be trying to adjust to the new enviroment hope i helped


----------



## fish attack

and also one of them could have given birth but the others may have eaten them i only ended up with one after this happened i learnt my lesson now have over 30 fry currently in a tank


----------



## Goby

They may be resting. Next time, if you didn't before, perhaps turn off their light. Sitting on the bottom of the tank on occassion is normal guppy behavior, especially pregnant guppy behavior...as is skipping meals. I'd keep an eye on them though...ya never know.


----------



## Reefing Madness

*welcome w-smiles


----------



## guppycrazy

hi guys 
so its been a day and they still do it 1 of them dont eat but the other 2 eat like mad i am sure they are all pregnant and i got plants i have them all for 1 to 2 months whats going on ahhhh!!!! :fish10::fish-in-bowl:


----------



## guppycrazy

now 1 is hiding and the others at the top


----------



## Goby

guppycrazy said:


> now 1 is hiding and the others at the top


Sounds frustrating. Many people may have the knowledge you're looking for, but without knowing your water parameters such as ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels...as well as the equipment you use and how you change/prepare your tank water...it's impossible to offer you much help. If the guppies are gasping at the top of the tank they may be in search of oxygen...but that's just a guess. One reason low dissolved oxygen levels occur is an aquarium is high ammonia levels. High ammonia levels are caused by overfeeding and fish waste products that aren't being adequately filtered from the water. There are many other possibilities too. Pregnant guppies often skip meals when they are close to dropping their fry....again, just a wild guess. High nitrate levels in the water can also make a fish feel like not eating. Tank water always has some amount of nitrate, but high nitrates are also a result of too much fish food and waste. Do you live near a Wal-Mart? They carry a 5-way test kit made by a company called Jungle for about $12.00 that may provide you with some answers. The bottle contains 25 testing strips so it will last you for a while. It's not my favorite testing product but I believe it may serve your purpose well. There are other things to consider like toxins, parasites, and disease just to name a few…but I’d start with water quality. Kind regards!


----------



## piklmike

Without seeing pics of your tank, I think there is not enough cover for them. float any fake plants on the surface and the females will move up to them.


----------



## Big Dog

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## guppycrazy

thanks guys i got enough cover and well my levels are as they should be my water changes are frequent


----------



## guppycrazy

plus i added a plant and they are all hiding now there poop is whitish and i can see fry eyes they have all been prego for 1 to 2 months


----------



## Summer

welcome!


----------

